# Aire for Eurotunnel Coquelles



## deckboy (Sep 14, 2011)

Anyone used the aire(s) in the big car park next to Eurotunnel recently?

Normally stop at Wissant, but early booking and so thought about using the car park.

Thanks


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

We stopped there last Saturday night - No problem
There was also 9 other vans using the Aire
Steve


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

I have used it loads of times without problems however during current problems would consider it a no go area as illegals roam this area and camp out in the trees there bizzarly next to the adjacent Police HQ.
I now stop 1 hour back at Baie De Somme. Very peaceful usually


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Must admit that the aire on Calais seafront is my preferred, handy for the frites vans and my for my favourite restaurant.


tony


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

GEMMY said:


> Must admit that the aire on Calais seafront is my preferred, handy for the frites vans and my for my favourite restaurant.
> 
> tony


same here, Au Cote D'Argent every time....


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm always baffled why anyone would voluntarily stay at cite d'Europe when, for less than an hour's drive you can stay somewhere so much nicer (and less overrun with wannabe immigrants).

Wissant, Grand Fort Phillipe, Gravelines, Watten, Boulogne Aire, even Baie de la Somme motorway Aire or, (my particular favourite) Peruwelz Marina.

As large, flat, floodlit carparks with no facilities, view or amenities go, I'm sure Cite d'Europe is lovely. But why?

Morph


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Morphology said:


> I'm always baffled why anyone would voluntarily stay at cite d'Europe when, for less than an hour's drive you can stay somewhere so much nicer (and less overrun with wannabe immigrants).
> 
> Wissant, Grand Fort Phillipe, Gravelines, Watten, Boulogne Aire, *even Baie de la Somme motorway Aire* or, (my particular favourite) Peruwelz Marina.
> 
> ...


Ahh, but you might get robbed and gassed there, read the reviews....

http://www.campercontact.com/en/fra...ire-baie-de-somme.aspx?filter=|100|101&src=as

I'll get me coat...

Pete


----------



## subfiver (Oct 15, 2011)

Morphology said:


> ... I'm sure Cite d'Europe is lovely. But why?
> Morph


Lovely ? Not!

But 5-10 mins to check-in works for me as I usually have an early crossing ...


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

subfiver said:


> Lovely ? Not!
> 
> But 5-10 mins to check-in works for me as I usually have an early crossing ...


Early? no chance, by the time we've woken, I've walked the dog, SWMBO has gathered her thought etc etc the 10.50 is the earliest chunnel, ten mins from the aire by the seafront and Bob's your mothers brother :smile2:

tony


----------

